# IASCA SQC show at Soundscape Car Audio in Plano Texas Dec 10



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

To My Texas/OKC/LA people!!

The 2017 SQ season has officially started and the first two dates for the RedRiverShootout are booked.
Put Dec 3 and Dec 10 in your calendars, thats when it all begins for year two of the shootout!

Dec 3 at Stereo and Video Center in Tyler Texas
Dec 10 at Soundscape Car Audio in Plano Texas

Both dates are IASCA Single Point events, $20 entry fee for the show, SQ only, no IQC. Registration starts at 9, judging promptly at 10.

Registration for the Shootout will be the same as last year, $10 per show. 
Rules for the shootout will be the same for the season as they were for 2016.

100 points for participation
25 points 1st place
20 points 2nd place
15 points 3rd place
10 points 4th place

Top three competitors from each class are invited to compete in the finals at a location yet to be announced. The twist this year is that there will be a Grand Points Champion for the season and an SQ Grand Champion for highest SQ score for the final round.

If you have any questions please feel free to reach out, spread the word and let everyone know what we are building here!!

Thanks
Howard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

T Minus 1 week bump!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for tomorrow


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Bump for tomorrow


Gonna be a chilly one! Get them voicecoils warmed up!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Tomorrow may be the first time I ask competitors to have the heat running in the car for me before I get in....


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for coming out today and warming up the cars guys, it was freakin freezing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Curious, what's freezing to you?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Curious, what's freezing to you?


Depends on whats Hot to you!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> Curious, what's freezing to you?




It was 39 with a windchill of 28 until about 2 pm. 
That's pretty cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

